# What is the equivalent of ctrl-alt-del on a mac?



## gmiles (Jun 10, 2006)

So when I use front row.. certain .avi files, when just browsing, completely lock the machine up ( I guess it's having a problem displaying them in the preview screen)... I have to unplug the machine.. So how do I get out... no key combos that I can figure out work.. not apple/esc (the way I get into FR)
Any help is appreciated as this is getting me really aggravated with my first apple.

Thanks,

GM


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 10, 2006)

Command-option-escape should do it. If not, try command-option-shift-escape. You'll see under the Apple menu that "Force Quit" has this shortcut. Normally, it will bring up a window that will let you choose which app to force-quit; if you hold down Shift, it will silently force-quit the frontmost app.


----------



## MrNivit1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Neat trick with the "shift" key.  Didn't know that, will save me a few secs. when Word hangs...


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 10, 2006)

Hmm....using the Shift with Cmd-Option-Esc didn't work for me and I'm running 10.4.6.


----------



## Clout Techie (Feb 4, 2018)

When I switched to the Mac, last year, I was also wondering how to close frozen programs on Mac. I felt so goofy that time, lol. Now I know 2 methods.

1. press Command+Option+Escape altogether.
2. press Cmd+Alt+Shift+Esc


----------

